# Beckhoff Konfigurationsschnittstelle



## skyracer (14 Dezember 2007)

Hallo miteinander,
kennt jemand von euch die Belegung des Programmierkabel von Beckhoff.
Ich such die Belegung des 4poligen Stecker der auf die BK/BC gesteckt wird.
Danke


----------



## uncle_tom (14 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab eigentlich immer gedacht, die Schnittstelle der Beckhoff und Wagos ist ne spimple RS232. Jetzt hab ich mal schnell mein Kabel aufgeschraubt - mit der Erkenntniss, dass im Steckergehäuse noch ein hübscher 16 poliger "Maikäfer" sitzt. Ich vermute mal die Schnittstelle der BK bzw. BC ist ne TTL-Schnittstelle und der IC im Steckergehäuse ist irgendein MAX....


Ich hab mal ein Foto vom aufgeschraubten Stecker mit angefügt.

Mfg

uncle_tom

P.S.
Hab mich jetzt mal mit Lupe und Taschenlampe ausgerüstet und den Stecker noch ein bisschen näher untersucht. Das 16 polige IC ist vom Typ
ST232C 9J5413

Die beiden anderen SMD-Bauteile tragen die Bezeichnung
2.2 35G

auf der Rückseite der kleinen Platine sind nochmals 2 solche Bauteile mit der Bezeichnung
2.2 35F

Ein Datenblatt für den ST232C gibt´s hier: LINK

Hab mal kurz reingeschaut - ist wie vermutet ein Umsetzer von TTL-Logik auf RS232.

Die 4 anderen Bauteile sagen mir jetzt nichts - evtl. sind es Kondensatoren (laut Beschaltung im Datenblatt vom ST232C) allerdings macht mich dann der silberne Kathodenring an den Dingern wieder stutzig - vielleicht sind es auch Dioden.

Wünsch Dir nun viel Spass beim basteln - Wenn du einen fertigen Schaltplan hast, kannste den ja mal hier posten ;-)

Mfg

uncle_tom


----------



## zotos (14 Dezember 2007)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> ...
> Die 4 anderen Bauteile sagen mir jetzt nichts - evtl. sind es Kondensatoren (laut Beschaltung im Datenblatt vom ST232C) allerdings macht mich dann der silberne Kathodenring an den Dingern wieder stutzig - vielleicht sind es auch Dioden.
> ...



Vielleicht sind es ja Elkos dann wäre eine Markierung zur richtigen Polung hilfreich.


----------



## skyracer (14 Dezember 2007)

Ja,Ja sind meiner Meinung nach Elko's.

Einer der 4 Pine an der Stiftleiste müsste +5V sein der nächste GND.
Die anderen beiden sind dann wohl RxD und TxD. Aber wer ist was?

Häng mal den Schaltplan an welchen ich realisieren wollte und mir dann einfiel, das sowas im Kabel von Beckhoff steckt.

Schön wär ja wenn Beckhoff sich an den Farbcode gehalten hätte:

ws  + xVolt
br   Gnd
gn   TxD/RxD
ge   RxD/TxD


----------



## R_WOLL (14 Dezember 2007)

*So sollte das IF belegt sein*

Belegung von oben nach unten bezogen auf Koppler/Controller:


TTL out
TTL in
+5V
0V


----------



## cRobT (15 Dezember 2007)

*Konfigurationskabel*

Servus,

da muss ich doch mal einhacken.. 
bin geerade auch auf der suche nach einem Konfigurationskabel für Beckhoff.
Da kommt man ja schwer ran, das Wago Kabel kostet ca. 50 Euro.. puh teuer.. ist das auch wirklich Kompatibel ?

Wie siehts mit dem Nachbau aus hat schon jemand..


----------



## uncle_tom (16 Dezember 2007)

Also Beckhoff-Kabel an Wago-Profibuskoppler funktioniert.
Das hab ich selber schon mal ausprobiert.

Die reinen Materialkosten für den Nachbau liegen vermutlich so um die 5€. Wenn man die Arbeitszeit dafür mit ansetzt, so ist man sicherlich auch schnell bei 50€.


----------



## dodo (28 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
muss das hier wieder "aufwärmen".
Ich bearbeite gerade ein Projekt mit BC 4000. Hab mir Twincat runtergeladen und will zunächst mal mit der 30 Tage Demo arbeiten.
Ich find aber bei Beckhoff nirgends dieses serielle Kabel, um die Daten auf den BC zu schieben. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das herkriege und was es kostet?
Bei Wago scheinbar 50 Euro?!
Bei Beckhoff find ich das nur in Zusammenhang mit Twincat oder KS 2000.
Dann wär aber die Demo unsinnig! :-?:sm9:


----------



## ESPEES (28 Mai 2008)

*Ks2000*

Hallo dodo,
die TwinCAT Demo Version kannst du ja weiter nutzen. Wenn du an kein Kabel kommst (ich kann dir da leider auch nicht weiter helfen) kann man duraus in die KS2000 Software (inkl.Kabel) investieren. Diese Konfigurationssoftware ist schon sehr hilfreich und für alle Buskoppler und Controller (soweit ich weiß) für evtl. zukünftige Projekte einsetzbar.
Gerade bei intelligenten Klemmenn eine sinnvolle Software.

Gruß


----------



## IFATD (3 Juni 2008)

Die RS232 zu TTL -Umsetzer von Beckhoff und von Wago arbeiten identisch. Das Kabel von Wago sieht aber viel besser aus. Selbst die Software "KS2000" arbeitet mit Wago-Koppler und das "I/O-Check" von Wago auch mit Beckhoff-Koppler.


----------



## ulf (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe mir in eBay für 5 Euro einen TTL-RS232 konverter gekauft. Das teil ist fertig aufgebaut. einfach in die serielle schnittstelle des PC's und auf der anderen Seite die 4 Pins mit dem Koppler verbinden. Funktioniert alles bestens und kostet wie schon gesagt gerade mal 5 Euro


----------



## DiX (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren was für einen Stecher Ihr auf der BC Seite des Kabels verwendet
(falls es noch jemand weiß so alt die das Thema schon ist  )
Ich bin mit meiner jetzigen Lösung noch nicht so zu frieden. Aber ein einfacher RS232 auf TTL Wandler aus
dem Elektronikversandhauf funktioniert tatsächlich tadellos. Habe bei mir sogar auch noch einen USB auf RS232
Wandler dazugesteckt da ja bei den meisten heutigen PC´s der Com Port Mangelware ist.
Aber wehm erzähl ich das.

Gruß DiX


----------

